# Utilisation d' Xcode



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'evaluer OS X en tant que systeme principal. La seule chose que je n'ai pas pu essayer c'est Xcode, et je me tourne donc vers vous pour connaitre votre experience.

Il y a 3 fonctionnalites que j'utilise constemment dans un IDE ou editeur de texte:

1) Positionnement automatique sur la ligne d'erreur:
- en cas d'erreur, Delphi (par exemple) affiche non seulement l'erreur, mais positionne automatiquement le curseur a la ligne ou se trouve l'erreur, meme si le fichier n'etait pas ouvert dans l'editeur. Eclipse a un systeme moins pratique en 2 etapes, ou il faut afficher les "Problemes" afin de pouvoir cliquer sur la ligne d'un "probleme" et etre positionne au bon endroit.
- Xcode positionne-t'il automatiquement le curseur sur la ligne de la premiere erreur de compilation ?

2) Acces direct a la definition et/ou declaration d'un symbole:
- si je double-clic sur un symbole (nom de variable ou de fonction) pour le selectionner, quelques IDE permettent en 1 clic droit d'aller automatiquement sur la declaration et/ou la definition du symbole en question.
- Xcode offre-t'il les options "Aller sur la declararion" et "Aller sur la definition" si l'on clic droit quand un symbole est selectionne?

3) Navigation avancee:
- certains IDEs tel qu'Eclipse ou Understand fournissent egalement 2 boutons (generalement sous forme de fleches) similaires aux fleches dans un browser web. La fleche gauche permettant de retourner a l'endroit ou le curseur se trouvait precedemment (par exemple, la ou se trouve le mot clef que l'on a selectionne), et un autre, pour retourner en avant (par exemple, a l'endroit de la definition/declaration. Ce mecanisme ne requiet pas la creation d'un bookmark (comme dans KDevelop) et est totalement automatique, comme dans un browser web.
- Xcode offre-t'il des mechanismes (hors clavier) pour naviguer rapidement/facilement dans le code, a la maniere d'un browser web?

Je vous remercie pour toute info !


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2009)

wfpoulet a dit:


> 1) Positionnement automatique sur la ligne d'erreur:
> - en cas d'erreur, Delphi (par exemple) affiche non seulement l'erreur, mais positionne automatiquement le curseur a la ligne ou se trouve l'erreur, meme si le fichier n'etait pas ouvert dans l'editeur. Eclipse a un systeme moins pratique en 2 etapes, ou il faut afficher les "Problemes" afin de pouvoir cliquer sur la ligne d'un "probleme" et etre positionne au bon endroit.
> - Xcode positionne-t'il automatiquement le curseur sur la ligne de la premiere erreur de compilation ?


Il faut cliquer sur la ligne mais tu peux voir le code directement dans le fenêtre de résultat de la compilation.


> 2) Acces direct a la definition et/ou declaration d'un symbole:
> - si je double-clic sur un symbole (nom de variable ou de fonction) pour le selectionner, quelques IDE permettent en 1 clic droit d'aller automatiquement sur la declaration et/ou la definition du symbole en question.
> - Xcode offre-t'il les options "Aller sur la declararion" et "Aller sur la definition" si l'on clic droit quand un symbole est selectionne?


Oui


> 3) Navigation avancee:
> - certains IDEs tel qu'Eclipse ou Understand fournissent egalement 2 boutons (generalement sous forme de fleches) similaires aux fleches dans un browser web. La fleche gauche permettant de retourner a l'endroit ou le curseur se trouvait precedemment (par exemple, la ou se trouve le mot clef que l'on a selectionne), et un autre, pour retourner en avant (par exemple, a l'endroit de la definition/declaration. Ce mecanisme ne requiet pas la creation d'un bookmark (comme dans KDevelop) et est totalement automatique, comme dans un browser web.
> - Xcode offre-t'il des mechanismes (hors clavier) pour naviguer rapidement/facilement dans le code, a la maniere d'un browser web?


Non

Mais si tu espères que Xcode est la crème des IDE tu vas droit vers une belle désillusion. C'est un bon IDE mais il y a mieux, notamment pour faire du Java, par contre je ne dirais pas Eclipse. :rateau: L'éditeur de Xcode pourrait encore être bien amélioré, mais pour la gestion de la compilation et des outils d'analyse, c'est pas trop mal. Par contre le gestion de SVN, c'est pas ça.


----------



## grumff (15 Août 2009)

C'est clair qu'x-code a un putain de retard dans le domaine. C'est toujours dingue avec Apple, de voir qu'ils sont capables de faire des outils géniaux en terme d'ergonomie, des API géniales, et de voir qu'à côté de ça, ils peuvent se montrer particulièrement obtus, avec des outils comme x-code qu'ont 10 ans de retard sur certaines fonctionnalité, ou leur souris daubée.


----------



## Hibou57 (15 Août 2009)

grumff a dit:


> C'est clair qu'x-code a un putain de retard dans le domaine. C'est toujours dingue avec Apple, de voir qu'ils sont capables de faire des outils géniaux en terme d'ergonomie, des API géniales, et de voir qu'à côté de ça, ils peuvent se montrer particulièrement obtus, avec des outils comme x-code qu'ont 10 ans de retard sur certaines fonctionnalité, ou leur souris daubée.


Je me permet de douter, même sans connaître XCode.

Je n'ai pas put tester autre chose que MPW _(oui, je sais, c'est un dinosaure, etc)_, que j'ai trouvé innovent. J'y ai retrouvé presque tout ce que j'attend d'une console évoluée _(à quelques petites idées prêt qui me trottent dans la tête depuis 10 ans, et que je n'ai jamais vu réaliées null part)_.

Je ne serais pas surpris, si je pouvais l'essayer, de trouver XCode innovant.

En même temps, l'esprit Mac _(et c'est bien souligné dans ses recommandations aux développeurs)_, c'est d'éviter la surcharge de fonctionnalités. C'est peut-être ça qui surprend,  si il est comparé aux environnement MS ou même Delphi _(même si Delphi fait des choses propres)_.

Je parle peut-être dans le vide, parce que je parle en donnant une confiance à priori _(qui ne m'est pas venu par hasard non-plus)_. Je voulais juste dire, qu'il existe probablement un point de vue valable depuis lequel XCode est bon.


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2009)

Hibou57 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas put tester autre chose que MPW _(oui, je sais, c'est un dinosaure, etc)_, que j'ai trouvé innovent.


Mon pauvre Hibou57, il faudrait te décider à vivre dans le présent 
MPW est peut être innovant et véritablement puissant mais totalement inutilisable par un néophyte. De son côté, Xcode est correct, sans plus, n'a rien d'innovant et encore de trop nombreuses lacunes. Et il n'évolue que très lentement, trop lentement.


----------



## Didier Guillion (16 Août 2009)

On peut en effet considérer qu'XCode accumule une bonne dizaine d'année de bugs ou de lacunes récurrent et non corrigés.

Je cite en vrac :

-Lenteur de la recherche. CodeWarrior, sur les mêmes sources, en émulation PPC est 5 fois plus rapide.

- Décalage, au bout de quelques minutes d'utilisation en déboggueur entre la position interprétée et la position réelle. Il faut fermer Xcode et revenir.

- Toujours pas de deboggueur AppleScript Studio.

- Impossibilité d'explorer les tableaux dynamiques en déboggage.

- Multitudes de fenêtres là où deux seraient suffisantes.

- Edition chaotique : indentation automatique non opérationnelle depuis plusieurs versions.

Les gars d'Apple devrait jeter un oeil sur le défunt CodeWarrior...

Cordialement


----------



## ntx (16 Août 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> - Edition chaotique : indentation automatique non opérationnelle depuis plusieurs versions.


Chez moi elle marche ... à peu près. 
Par contre, j'ai un beau bug depuis la version 3 : quand tu tapes u peu trop vite et que tu supprimes des caractères, parfois l'éditeur s'emmêle les pinceaux et tu as le droit à une belle roue multicolore, tu es bon pour redémarrer Xcode.


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2009)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> ...
> Cordialement



pareil, sur gros projet concernant les builds j'utilise autoconf et automake (xcode est trop lent), le projet xcode et la pour garder l'organisation, gdb a la ligne de commande est bien reactif, xcode quand tu depasses les 100 classes est un cauchemar, navigation difficile entre les sources, et je ne parle pas de l'iphone ou malheureusement tu es pratiquement oblige... , le dev iphone en est devenu chiant et ne pense qu'au prochain truc a faire sur desktop.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Je vois que le consensus est clair sur Xcode: "commence a dater et peut mieux faire".

Je n'ai rien vu a propos d'Xcode dans les articles sur les betas de Snow Leopard. Donc je ne crois pas que les retards que vous mentionnez tous vont etre combles ce 28 Aout.

Dans ce cas, quel autre logiciel (Editeur ou IDE) connaissez vous qui fournisse les 3 fonctions que je recherche pour faire du C/C++/Objective-C ?

Merci pour toute info


----------



## grumff (27 Août 2009)

Pour du C/C++, si t'aimes Eclipse, j'avais été assez agréablement surpris par CDT. Après je suis pas expert en la matière.


----------



## ntx (27 Août 2009)

Et pour l'Objective-C/Cocoa il n'y a que Xcode.


----------



## grumff (28 Août 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Et pour l'Objective-C/Cocoa il n'y a que Xcode.



Pas forcément non, il me semble que tu peux toujours tout faire en texte brut, donc avec n'importe quel éditeur. Après de là à trouver un truc mieux fichu qu'X-Code, effectivement c'est pas gagné.


----------



## ntx (28 Août 2009)

Oui tu peux en te tapant toute l'interface à la main :rateau:


----------

